# Steel City 35600 for first TS?



## Hawg_Caller (Jan 2, 2013)

Any thoughts on a Steel City 35600 for a first big boy TS? 

I've been combing the auction sites, Craigslist, eBay and Amazon for almost a year looking for a great deal on a good saw. I finally decided to pull the trigger on the Ridgid 3512 at HD with the HF coupon like I read here and then saw the SC saw listed here in San Antonio for $700 on Craigslist. It seems like a decent cab saw from what I can find on the net. I've already dedicated my garage to a shop so I don't mind going big on this tool. 

I don't know anyone that has any SC equip so I'm turning to anyone who has any experience with them. They aren't sold in box stores so I consider that a plus. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a steel city built table saw, I've been really happy with it! I'm not sure i've ever heard of a 35600, i've heard of 35601-609.....

Any specific questions about it?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If it's a 35601, it was essentially the same saw as the Craftsman 22124 hybrid made by Steel City/Orion. That was actually a pretty darn nice saw, but $700 is on the high side IMO for a used 1.75hp hybrid saw with no riving knife and no warranty. Nice fence, cabinet mounted trunnions, etc....if it checks out, I'd offer $500ish...maybe a little more if it's mint and loaded with extras that are useful to you.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

knotscott said:


> If it's a 35601, it was essentially the same saw as the Craftsman 22124 hybrid made by Steel City/Orion. That was actually a pretty darn nice saw, but $700 is on the high side IMO for a used 1.75hp hybrid saw with no riving knife and no warranty. Nice fence, cabinet mounted trunnions, etc....if it checks out, I'd offer $500ish...maybe a little more if it's mint and loaded with extras that are useful to you.


My first table saw was the original 22124. As Knotscott said, this was a darn nice saw. I purchased this in 2005 when it was first sold by Sears, but made by Orion, which later became Steel City.

My 22124 had a commercial Biesemeyer fence. The best feature of the saw.

I eventually upgraded to a 3HP Delta new Unisaw, because I wanted the larger motor.

Sadly I had to part with the 22124 due to not having the space for two table saws. I would have loved to keep this for e.g., dado use.

I passed this onto my best friend, who has been getting a lot of use out of the saw.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

HC,
I've got the big brother to that saw. It looks very similar except it has a 3hp motor and an extension table on the right side. The fence setup is the same. It is a very nice saw, very solid. The fence is ridgid, accurate, and easy to use. I agree with Knott about the pricing. I bought mine a couple of years ago when the new models all had to have a riving knife. Mine was the last one before that change. They were closing them out for just a shade over $800. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

here's the manual on the 35600:

http://steelcitytoolworks.com/products/35601/35601_manual.pdf

looks to be a nice unit but, out of curiosity, with cabinet mounted trunions, what makes it a hybrid and not just a minimally powered cabinet saw? i've never owned a SC tool, but they always seem to be fairly substantial and reliable units and, as new tools, are well backed with a 5 year guaranty.


----------



## Hawg_Caller (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! There aren't really any bells and whistles included on this one. It looks like the original miter gauge and a couple of extra inserts for dados. It does have a mobile base under it now. 

Firehawk and Knot - thanks for the feedback and pricing info. I'll call this guy this morning and get the ball rolling. Hopefully I will have my wife fully pissed at me before the weekend!!

Any info on what critical items to look for on a used saw? Is it unusual for a buyer to ask to use it first? I would imagine not.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I wouldn't touch it without first powering it up. Listen to it start, run, and shutdown. There shouldn't be any squeaks, squeals, or grinding noises. Watch the blade as the saw spins down and make sure there is no wobble. If you do see any, ask him to put a different blade on it just in case it is a bad blade. And operate the controls, height and tilt, to make sure they are smooth and easy to operate.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

this seems to be a pretty good synopsis:

http://dinsmoreworkshop.blogspot.com/2010/02/buying-used-table-saw.html


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Got one,1-3/4 hp,Im happy with mine.I cut mostly 8/4 Walnut and Mahogany with it-no problems.:thumbsup:


----------

